# MSAR STG-556 (AUG replica)



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

When I was younger, I used to love the Steyr AUG rifle. MSAR came out with a replica (if it can be called that) about a year ago that looks great to me. I am trying to find out as much information as I can but it's difficult to come by. Looks like a lot of fun, but at almost $2k, really pricey. If it were half that, I'd buy one for sure. But, being such a fan of the AUG, I might bite the bullet (no pun intended) on this guy this year. Anyone have any experience with these?










http://www.msarinc.com/home.html


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Just from the picture there is the problem that if you ever used the sight on that gun, the forward assist lever would be right in your face.

If you have your heart set on a 5.56 bullpup, suggest you look at the FS2000.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'd like one of each, just to be fair and balanced! :smt033


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I am not sure how the assist would be right in one's face? There are iron sights on top of the stock 1.5x scope...

Even though I've never shot the FN, it's just too bulky for me.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Spartan said:


> I am not sure how the assist would be right in one's face? There are iron sights on top of the stock 1.5x scope...
> 
> Even though I've never shot the FN, it's just too bulky for me.


Assume you shoot right handed.

To look through the scope/sight (the "handle" above the barrel), you get a cheekweld to the stock on top of left ejection window cover above the mag.

2 o'clock from the mag is the protruding forward assist. If you have a cheekweld to look through the sight as described above, the forward assist will be in your face.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I guess I have to presume it's non-intrusive or they probably wouldn't have put it there. I am wondering if anyone has had personal experience with them and how their fit and finish is.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Spartan said:


> I guess I have to presume it's non-intrusive or they probably wouldn't have put it there. I am wondering if anyone has had personal experience with them and how their fit and finish is.


Steyr AUG lacks the forward assist knob.

Just add MSAR STG-556 to the list of dumb gun designs...

Here's another POS 5.56 bullpup end-user casualty maker: SA80 aka L85A1. British forces were stuck with this suicide device for almost 20 years until HK was brought in for the L85A2 upgrade.


----------

